# Stone,and I mean a rock



## flame (Jun 6, 2004)

I have this huge rock(old) used my my ancesters,for cooking,and once in awhile I will make a stew,that feels like you step back in time 200 years. I start with about 2# of buffalo (tatanka)meat,cubed,I add >2 onions,chunked into large peices,>4 carrots and>4 potatoes,also chunked into large pieces>,and 1 tunip,cut into four pieces,I fill the rock with this and water,which equals about 2-3 quarts placed in a bed of hot coals and wood,(in a firepit).To this I add,fresh sage leaves,about 15 leaves,> a tablespoon of savory leaves>plus about 2 tablespoons juniper berries,& salt to taste.Cook till meat is tender,that's it. ladle out into bowls,A great cookout favorite,plus it keeps me in touch with my heritage.


----------



## comissaryqueen (Jun 11, 2004)

*rock bowl*

That's so interesting. I assume the rock is in the shape of a lg. bowl? Any specific stone that you can tell?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 11, 2004)

That's awesome, flame! I'm absolutely fascinated in the really old methods of cooking! I'm curious to know what type of rock it is too. Does it come from your area?


----------



## flame (Jun 11, 2004)

just a huge grey rock,from the dakota's,it even has pestle that fits perfectly into it if you want to grind corn or nuts.the rock is a good 20' across,and about 18" high.and it is heavy.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 11, 2004)

That is too cool! Were your ancestors Native American? I brag about cooking with hundred year old cast iron pans but that's NOTHING compared to what you have! 8)


----------



## flame (Jun 11, 2004)

yes,Ojibwa,but for some very strange reason,and please don't get me wrong,I love my nation,but I an very drawn to the Lakota nation.and I study and learn more from them.It's like I feel that I am more Lakota then Ojibwa. I am also French Canadian, and with a small tiny fraction,I think,not sure,But my maternal grandmother has Hungarian,true Gypsy.


----------



## flame (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a great old cast iron skillet  from 1946,took it form my 1st husband,didn't want anything else,just that and 1 old chair,empress chair from the ming dynasty.The place was loaded with chinese artifacts,but that was all I took.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Jun 12, 2004)

I did a wee bit of research and your cooking stone may be Milbank granite, one of the highest quality granites in the world! Keep it! Not that it will be going anywhere, from your description it weighs at least five tons!


----------



## flame (Jun 12, 2004)

I does,in fact I sometimes wonder how my people manage to move this heavy thing,but I'm sure they did as they moved from area to area.I cannot see it being left behind till they returned,it had far to many great uses,like I said,you can cook and you could grind.what a gem.I had one neighbor spy it at one time,and she did not know of my heritage,but she thought I had something that I should not have,an artifact,but I did let her know that it truly was mine and why.I have a few wonderful gem,and 2 itmes has been authenticated to 1,early 1800's and the other over 500 years old.

thank you for looking.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 13, 2004)

So, how do you get it in the dishwasher?!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Youre French Canadian?! F.C. chicks are HOT! You have a single sister?


----------



## flame (Jun 13, 2004)

Oui Monsieur.
and 
no


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 13, 2004)

I see..... and..... rats!


----------



## thier1754 (Jun 13, 2004)

*For Flame*

"Tu n'engarse pas les cachons en l'eau claire!" (Probably not absolutely correctly spelled...) One of my French Canadian husband's favorite expressions when eating something that fell on the floor and was just brushed off.  It means, "You don't fatten pigs on clear water!"  Same as "a little dirt don't hurt", I guess.


----------



## flame (Jun 13, 2004)

ah,but sushi,we can be friends,oui?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 13, 2004)

flame, I'm Hungarian Gypsy also - I used to move every 2 years (for like 20 years in a row) and I blamed it on my heritage.  Since we bought this particular house I don't think we can find another sucker to buy it so I just have to settle for rearranging furniture


----------

